# What has happened to the mods on this forum!!!



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

What has happened to the mods on this forum!!! :down: 

I am getting sick of starting to read a thread, only to have it ruined by someone going completely off topic!!!  



Yes this probably should be in the UK Off topic forum but so should most of the posts in more than 50% of the threads in this section


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I suspect it is because UK interest in Tivo is at an all time low 

More boxes are going out of service than are going in and thus keeping people interested in the forum is tricky.

Automan.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

I am saddened by the way many threads are quickly degenerating into nit-picking slanging matches.


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

That's exactly what I meant restorer.

Are mods not supposed to close threads, or impose temporary bans for repeat offenders. (offender really!)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

hmnnm, I wonder who you are referring to 
Does it happen to ryhme with meat by any chance  

This forum does have an ignore function, how about we all use it on a certain person.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

He's now been added to my ignore list.

I can only hope that he'll go away if more people do it and he gets no response to his continuing antagonism.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

And me


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm aware that in reacting to Pete's provocations I'm making things worse and I am the worst offender at rising to his bait. To remove the temptation and for the benefit of others not having to see our arguments, I too have added him to my ignore list temporarily.

If Pete could be prevailed on to restrict his arguments to the Chit Chat forum, I will happily join him there for as many debates as he wishes!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

I wonder how long it will be until he pipes up in this thread.

The amusing thing is, we won't know what he says in it, lol.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I must admit, I was going to leave the forum because of this, I started a SKY + £10 fee dropped about a week ago, now it has 188 replies and 90%+ are off topic.

I don't blaime the MODS, both Oz, and Gary have been great mods, one of their qualitiy's where that they did NOT edit and close threads all the time, Mods who do this because of their status really puts me off a forum. Maybe in the way the forum has gone recently, and if I was a mod I would maybe consider a warning or something, I don't know. I would be tempted to delete threads that go off topic, or move them to the chitchat UK forum??. 

I used to love this forum and 99.999% of the people who contributed were great, and compared to a lot of other forums which have their arsy people, this was a pleasure to read and contribute. 

It has now gone the way of the others and I think it is time to go. I have enjoyed my time here, and the early days selling 120GB upgrades (before others and before bigger new kernal drives) I really enjoyed it. 

Now, it is a bore with the off topic ness... It is irratating getting a email notification and when you have a look it is the same old ramblings and battles between the few same people...

Maybe I am the only one who feels this..?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Maybe I am the only one who feels this..?


I assure you, you're not.

Ian


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hear, hear


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Well I am not a big poster here but I've been a daily reader, and this forum has provided me with enormous amounts of help, tips and news which would otherwise have passed me by.

I was quite interested in the £10 Sky+ thread till it degenerated.

It does seem (even reading this thread) there is some occassional baiting going on, if I were "the person in question" even I would be tempted to respond to that. Having said that it is also spontaneous sometimes.

So, yes, another nobody agres with you - the forum has taken a turn for the worse recently, with very few threads remaining on topic for long before degenerating into another flame war. I'd sooner see it quiet than how it is now.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

smokie said:


> So, yes, another nobody agres with you - the forum has taken a turn for the worse recently, with very few threads remaining on topic for long before degenerating into another flame war. I'd sooner see it quiet than how it is now.


What you lot consider to be a flame war would be thought to be the height of reasonable discussion in most other web forums.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I too was interested in the Sky+ £10 thread but it soon became too frustrating to follow. 

I now have a single entry on my ignore list and I'm hoping that'll make the forum more enjoyable again


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> I'm aware that in reacting to Pete's provocations I'm making things worse and I am the worst offender at rising to his bait!


Surely you mean you are the worst offender at baiting.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> I now have a single entry on my ignore list and I'm hoping that'll make the forum more enjoyable again


Much though it would be tempting to retaliate I prefer to keep an eye on what the enemy is saying about me.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pehaps if you didn't think of us as 'enemies' Pete


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Pehaps if you didn't think of us as 'enemies' Pete


I only reserve that classification for those who add me to their Ignore list and then make a virtue of it rather than just doing it quietly as was intended when the forum software was invented.


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

Pete I have no problem with you or your views and I have not added you to my ignore list.

I do however have a problem trying to get information out of some of these threads and wading through the masses of completely off topic ramblings.

I am aware that the mods have in general done a great job on this forum, my post is more out of desperation to reach them than out of anger. However topics should stay on topic! Posts do not have to be deleted they can be moved to the off topic forum and put in just one thread if needs be...I have a feeling that the mods here have just given up, as I am about to


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mini__me said:


> Pete I have no problem with you or your views and I have not added you to my ignore list.


That's not what your Post 4 in this thread would appear to imply?

And you do seem to have stirred up rather a hornet's nest of Pete bashers as a result.....................................


----------



## mini__me (Jun 11, 2002)

In post number 4 I make the comment that I think most of these threads drift off topic because of one person, however as I say there are other offenders as well. It takes two to tango etc etc etc

I am not about to turn this into another thread like the others and I think I have made my point so this will be my last post here.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> What you lot consider to be a flame war would be thought to be the height of reasonable discussion in most other web forums.


...which is why I don't generally use forums, except this one and the two I moderate (jointly with others).

And interestingly, neither of those end up with pointless arguments because the moderation is regular and stops it in it's tracks - which I suppose proves the point of this thread.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Any further cases of wondering (deliberately) off-topic or flaming will result in a ban!

The warning is to all users!

Gary and myself are bust elsewhere and do not have much time available.

No need for this thread to remain active!


----------

